# 2004 NBA Draft Early Entries



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*2004 NBA Draft Early Entries*

_COLLEGE:_

Trevor Ariza (Freshman) (UCLA)

Josh Childress (Junior) (Stanford)

Luol Deng (Freshman) (Duke)

Ben Gordon (Junior) (Connecticut)

Devin Harris (Junior) (Wisconsin)

David Harrison (Junior) (Colorado)

JaQuan Hart (Junior) (Eastern Michigan)

Kris Humphries (Freshman) (Minnesota)

Andre Iguodala (Sophomore) (Arizona)

Kevin Martin (Junior) (Western Carolina)

Emeka Okafor (Junior) (Connecticut)

Kirk Snyder (Junior) (Nevada)

Harvey Thomas (Junior) (Baylor)

Delonte West (Junior) (St. Joseph's)


_JUNIOR COLLEGE:_

Sani Ibrahim (Sophomore) (Gulf Coast Community College)

Randy Orr (Sophomore) (Georgia Perimeter Community College)

Donta Smith (Sophomore) (Southeastern Illinois Community College)


_HIGH SCHOOL:_

Jackie Butler (Coastal Christian Academy)

Ivan Chiriaev (Saint Thomas Aquinas)

Dwight Howard (Southwest Atlanta Christian Academy)

Al Jefferson (Prentiss)

Shaun Livingston (Peoria Central)

Josh Smith (Oak Hill Academy)

J.R. Smith (St. Benedict's)

Robert Swift (Bakersfield)

Sebastian Telfair (Lincoln)

Dorell Wright (South Kent)


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

What is a 'Jackie Butler'?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> What is a 'Jackie Butler'?


In 2003 he committed to Miss. State and then didn't qualify, so he went to prep school and then committed to Tennessee. It looks like he is not going to qualify again so he is taking his game to the League.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> *2004 NBA Draft Early Entries*
> 
> COLLEGE:


Josh Childress
JaQuan Hart
Kevin Martin


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: 2004 NBA Draft Early Entries*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> Josh Childress
> JaQuan Hart
> Kevin Martin


I am just going to list players who sign with an agent to keep it less confusing. Thanks for the info though anyways. If anyone knows anyone else that is declaring please post them up.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*hi*

Ryan Gomes (not signing with an Agent)


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

*Re: hi*



> Originally posted by <b>sov82</b>!
> Ryan Gomes (not signing with an Agent)


The funny thing is NBAdraft.net doesn't have him listed. 1st-team All Americans must get drafted.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Nevada's Snyder Entering NBA Draft (4-6-04)


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Why???????????????????? Tell all of them to stay in school:upset:


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I wonder what convinced Snyder to sign with an agent so soon. Even if he is a first rounder I doubt he goes lottery. I guess he doesn't care where in the first round he goes.

I know Childress hasn't hired an agent but I think he's as good as gone.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

hopefully this helps you out.. if you havent already seen it

2004 Early Entry Page


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> hopefully this helps you out.. if you havent already seen it
> 
> 2004 Early Entry Page


Thanks man, that does help.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> I wonder what convinced Snyder to sign with an agent so soon. Even if he is a first rounder I doubt he goes lottery. I guess he doesn't care where in the first round he goes.


He cares. He cares about going in the first round!!!!!!!!

If you would be a first rounder as a junior, it is very rare that you come back to school and increase your position - actually it usually works the other way. Ask Darius Rice or Rickey Paulding for example.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Roberts to declare for NBA Draft...No agent though. 



He's coming off a hot season, so I could see him just staying in the draft.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Dijon Thompson to enter but not hire an agent. 

He plans to play in the Chicago pre-draft camp.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Kris Humphries going pro 



I believe the article mentions Humphries will sign an agent, and he apparently has no intent on returning to college.


----------



## Gator_Nation--13 (Apr 8, 2004)

What about that Drejer prospect from Florida?? Is there any chance he will enter the draft. I believe he left Florida to play proffesionally in Europe, but I wasn't sure if he would just try to enter the draft anyway. You know how Europeans are. They enter the draft and then stay with there current team. They then play two or so more years until they have begun to flourish and then whatever team that drafted them in the second round will get an instant on-court gem instead of a learning rookie. How messed up is that?? It's ****ing ludacris if you ask me. (That is probably the wrong spelling of ludacris, but I don't want to bother looking it up anyway.)


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Look at what truebluefan posted [Link]



> Meanwhile, forward Christian Drejer will be entered into the draft because he left UF in February to play professionally in Spain.
> 
> NBA rules state that a player who passes up his eligibility and signs a pro contract is placed in the next draft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gator_Nation--13 (Apr 8, 2004)

:laugh: :laugh: 

^^ That is exactly what I thought would happen to him, and what do you know, it's true!!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gator_Nation--13</b>!
> What about that Drejer prospect from Florida?? Is there any chance he will enter the draft. I believe he left Florida to play proffesionally in Europe, but I wasn't sure if he would just try to enter the draft anyway. You know how Europeans are. They enter the draft and then stay with there current team. They then play two or so more years until they have begun to flourish and then whatever team that drafted them in the second round will get an instant on-court gem instead of a learning rookie. How messed up is that?? It's ****ing ludacris if you ask me. (That is probably the wrong spelling of ludacris, but I don't want to bother looking it up anyway.)


the whole system is messed up, actually drejer will probably find himself in the 1st round(if he wasnt already) because a team that doesnt want to add anyone right now can pick him and let him stay overseas for a year.someone like the spurs or someone that has an extra pick at the end of the 1st and doesnt want to take on a guaranteed contract will pick him.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

David Harrison is declaring. I'm not sure if he is hiring an agent or not.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Baylor's Junior Harvey Thomas To Turn Pro (4-8-04)


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I hope that underized Rashad McCants is going to NBA at next season, but I think he won't make it...

Early entry 2004


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

Andre Iguodala to NBA, will hire agent.

http://arizonaathletics.ocsn.com/sports/m-baskbl/spec-rel/040904aaa.html


----------



## fan (Mar 31, 2004)

Who's watching Bryant Matthews?


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Trevor Ariza is entering the draft. Does anyone know if he is hiring an agent?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Ariza isn't ready for the NBA and definitely needs more time in college. He has no intentions of returning to school and it would definitely be a bad move if he hired an agent.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

nope he's not hiring an agent. But he's already withdrawn from UCLA and will surely not be returning to college any time soon. I think he'll get drafted somewhere in the 2nd but the best decision would have been to stay at UCLA for at least one more year. Getting drafted doesnt necessarily equal a successful career. He has tons of potential but it will be harder to realize that potential in the L


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Split decision: Howard going pro, but not forgoing college (4-14-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

UConn's Ben Gordon Enters NBA Draft (4-14-04)


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Warrick might be the next,


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Okafor Declares Himself Eligible for the NBA Draft (4-16-04)


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

i thought there was an article sayin Daryl Hill was entering, that a while ago though


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

yup he did


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Harrison Hires Agent.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Indiana recruit Josh Smith to enter NBA draft (4-20-04)


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I just read on Insider that Harrison will enter the draft and it said that he will attend the Chicago camp. I would fire my agent already. There is no reason he should be going to that camp. All he can do is dominate a bunch of boderline prospects and retain his stock. David should not be there.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I just read on Insider that Harrison will enter the draft and it said that he will attend the Chicago camp. I would fire my agent already. There is no reason he should be going to that camp. All he can do is dominate a bunch of boderline prospects and retain his stock. David should not be there.


I don't know, he could also make a big name for himself in front of all the NBA scouts if he performs well.

Here is a link to the rosters from the 2003 Chicago Pre-Draft Camp 

Players in the NBA currently:

Troy Bell (Boston College) (Memphis Grizzlies)
Keith Bogans (Kentucky) (Orlando Magic)
Marquis Daniels (Auburn) (Dallas Mavericks)
Travis Hansen (BYU) (Atlanta Hawks)
Brandon Hunter (Ohio) (Boston Celtics)
Britton Johnsen (Utah) (Orlando Magic)
Dahntay Jones (Duke) (Memphis Grizzlies)
James Jones (Miami (FL) (Indiana Pacers)
Jason Kapono (UCLA) (Cleveland Cavaliers)
Kyle Korver (Creighton) (Philadelphia 76'rs)
Theron Smith (Ball State) (Memphis Grizzlies)
Luke Walton (Arizona) (Los Angeles Lakers)
Maurice Williams (Alabama) (Utah Jazz)

I understand your point though, if he goes there and has a sub-par week it could really hurt him but probaly not enough to drop him to the second round, however if he does really well I think he could move up to the low lottery. I think thats what he and his agent are shooting for.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know, he could also make a big name for himself in front of all the NBA scouts if he performs well.
> ...


There are some decent players in there, but all were borderline 1st round prospects. Those that did make the 1st were questionable. I don't really think you attend the camp unless you need to prove something, and apparently teams aren't sold on David quite yet. I just hope he plays well, for his sake.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

well Harrison isn't all that smart so this was prolly his call.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I think Harrison is a first rounder. The only way he falls to the second round is through bad individual workouts. I'm not sure why he'd go to the Chicago pre-draft camp. 

Looking at last year's roster, every single guy noted in the previous post was a second rounder except for Troy Bell. He played his way into the first round. I wonder who that player will be this year. There are so many underclassmen, foreign players, and high school kids coming out any senior taken in the first round will be very lucky.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Looking at last year's roster, every single guy noted in the previous post was a second rounder except for Troy Bell. He played his way into the first round.


Dahntay Jones was taken 20'th overall in the first round as well.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Marbury's cousin, Sebastian Telfair, skips college to enter NBA draft (5-4-04)


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> Dahntay Jones was taken 20'th overall in the first round as well.


Yeah, I overlooked his name. I was surprised he went that high.

On another note, Devin Harris should decide this week. He will most likely declare without an agent. This article says he is having a hard time on what to do.

Harris to announce decision this week.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Got it pretty much updated to include players who have entered but not signed with an agent.

If aybody knows any other players that have entered or signed with an agent please go ahead and post it.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

NBA Announces Early Entry Candidates


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Odartey Blankson Back For Senior Season (6-1-04)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Stanford's Childress hires agent, won't return to school (6-3-04)

Harris commits to NBA Draft, ending college career (6-3-04)

Deng in hunt for agent (6-3-04)


----------

